

Seeing a Supersize Yacht as a Job Engine, Not a Self-Indulgence - arghbleargh
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/26/your-money/seeing-a-supersize-yacht-as-a-job-engine-not-a-self-indulgence.html?_r=0

======
hobolobo
The very definition of a puff piece. An interesting viewpoint that buying a
big boat is an act of social giving.

------
zeeed
this is an extremely weird case of humblebragging.

